# Makeing a simple T-nut



## Bernd (Apr 2, 2008)

In the post I made in the The Break Room under "Tool Gloat", I mentioned I received a machinist vise. Well, I needed some t-nut's to fasten the vise to the Grizzly mini-mill. Since I needed then right away and I don't think you could purchase any anyway. I decided to make a pair. I know there simple, but I made a discovery that could be used by others.

The first pic is of the .750" square stock I started with. It shows the stock clamped in the vise that should be used on the Sherline lathe/mill setup.







The second picture shows the second side of the t-nut is done. At first I was going to bring the cutter on the other side of the part, touch up and set in the required amount. Then I thought why not just turn the piece 180 degrees and mill again. I basically kept the mill on toward the solid jaw of the vise. By rotating the piece 180 I was able to center the vertical section of the t-nut right on center. It's the same technique used to cut a slot in the center of a piece of wood on the table saw, except I'm cutting on the out side of the piece not the center. This would also work if you wanted to cut a slot exactly down the center of a work piece. I hope I explained it as clear as possible.






The third pic is a quick test to see if it fits the slots. Also the top, horizontal part of the T, needs to be thinned to fit in the t-nut slots.






The forth pic is of the vise and the finished t-nuts. Ya, I know the holes aren't on center. Hey what do you want perfection?






Now all I need is a couple of 5/16-18 screws and those I don't have. Looks like I need to visit the hardware store. 

Time for a beer run. : ;D

Bernd


----------

